# Pad Thai



## hosko (Jan 27, 2009)

Does anybody have a good Pad Thai recipe. I eat it a lot when I'm out I just can't seem to find a recipe that matches what I'm tasting when I'm out. The Thai places around me do it with a sweet and sour taste to it which I like.

Thanks,


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

This is in amounts for home, have expanded it to make forty or so generous portions-
my tweaks at the end--
GALLEYGIRL'S PAD THAI

[This] came from a Sheryl Julian column in the [Boston] Globe years ago, but of course I've made changes. You may want to also, depending on your taste in Pad Thai. I like mine non-greasy, and clean-tasting, with a *hint* of sweetness. You can substitute tofu or chicken for the shrimp, or use both. I've made it lots of time using tofu and eggs. I realize this sounds wordy, but like any str-fry, it's all in the prep...Once you do it once or twice, and find your *own* proportions, you won't order it out, either! (BTW, I tried the Pad Thai recipe in Cooks Illustrated a few months ago, also. It's very good. About the only difference is the addition of dissolved tamarind, in place of some of the rice vinegar. But this is probably closer to what we're all used to.)

1/2-lb. dry rice stick noodles
1/4-cup rice vinegar
1/4-cup fish sauce
1 Tbsp. sesame oil (I use 2 tsp.: taste and see)
1/4-cup sugar
1 tsp. chili powder (I use coarsely ground Korean)
1 Tbsp. vegetable oil (she said peanut)
2 cloves chopped garlic
1/4-1/2 lb. raw shrimp, peeled and chopped in halves or thirds
2 eggs
4 chopped scallions
1/4-lb. bean sprouts (or more)
3 Tbsp. chopped cilantro (or more!)
1/2-3/4 cup chopped dry-roasted peanuts
fresh lime, if you have it.

Pour boiling water over the rice sticks, and soak for 15 minutes.

Mix vinegar, fish sauce, sesame oil , sugar and chili powder in a little bowl.

Heat vegetable oil in a wok. Add garlic. Cook shrimp til they turn pink. Remove. Next put in beaten eggs, stirring constantly until set (you can use a little more oil, if you need it). Throw shrimp back in. Add the drained noodles, and stir-fry for a minute or so.

Add the vinegar mixture and scallions, cook for a minute or so. Add the bean sprouts, cook for another minute or two. (she says do both at the same time, but I find the liquid needs a little more time to be absorbed, and I like my sprouts crunchy.)

Add half the cilantro and half the peanuts and stir together. Put in plates or bowls, and top with remaining cilantro and peanuts. Squeeze fresh lime juice over the top.

galleygirl at chowhound.com

Nan's tweaks--
I too like it non-greasy. Use Sambal Oelek instead of the chile powder. I usually make a double batch of the rice vinegar, fish sauce mixture. I add more veggies and seem to need a bit more. It keeps in refrigerater and you can toss in stir frys or?
I don't always use the eggs, I actually like fried noodle (like fried rice)for breakfast if there are any leftovers.
I use shredded cabbage instead of bean sprounts. We don't always have them here and a package of rice noodles I had a long time ago had the recipe with cabbage. I also sometimes put julliened carrots and onion. Sometimes more veggies?
I usually make half with shrimp or chicken or pork and the other half tofu.
Anyway, maybe make it as written and then tweak on you own?
Have fun, Enjoy!


----------



## all spiced up (Jan 26, 2009)

just a tip corn starch would thicken the liquid if you add that. thats what i use.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

The recipe posted by Shipscook looks really good. One ingredient that seems to be missing is tamarind. It's the ingredient in the sauce that adds a bit of dark astringency giving the dish a really authentic flavor.

I had been playing around with pad thai recipes for a long time trying to make mine as good as the dish served at thai restaurants. Then in the wonderful book Hot Sour Salty Sweet I came upon the magic ingredient-tamarind paste! Look up the recipe for pad thai in that book, it's really, really good.

While it seems a strange ingredient-dark, thick, sticky with big pits, it's worth the extra hassle. I usually take the whole block, pour a cup or two of boiling water over it to soften, then strain out the pits and store the excess in the fridge. Now I use it all the time. I make my own tamarind soda with a little sugar and seltzer. I also mix it with garlic, sriacha, fish sauce and tomato paste for a terrific rub and marinade for grilled pork chops. With a little honey, oil and orange juice it's a great dressing for fruit salad too.


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

I love, love that book. The authors were at a session I took in Indian and Southeast Asian cooking at CIA in Napa Valley. So smart, charming and excellent teachers!!
I agree on the tamarind, I prefer it to the lime juice. I make a Vietnamese shrimp curry that must have the tamarind.

Hope no one is listening, shhhhhhhh, how long do you think it's o.k. to keep a block? I have been chopping off one in my refer for a veeeeeerrrrrrry long time. Consistency hasen't changed? ssshhhhhhhh.

enjoy the day,
Nan


----------

